# مسلم وعاوز اتوب محتاج للمسيح



## hshs142 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مسلم وعاو اتنصر ومش عارف ابداء منين ولا ازى وخايف من كل الى حواليه ممكن حد يساعدنى ويقولى ابداء ازى بس من غير ماحد يحس بيه ايميلى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 نوفمبر 2009)

hshs142 قال:


> انا مسلم وعاو اتنصر ومش عارف ابداء منين ولا ازى وخايف من كل الى حواليه ممكن حد يساعدنى ويقولى ابداء ازى بس من غير ماحد يحس بيه ايميلى hshs142******.com


 
مش فاهمك ....
عايز تبدأ مع المسيح ؟؟؟
حسنا
1- الصلاة من القلب 
2- قراءة الكتاب المقدس ثم تفاسيره ( من النت لو فيه مشاكل عندك )
3- الاستفسار عما لا تعرفه


مؤقتا دلوقتى لحد ما ربنا يحلها


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء عدم التحدث معه على الايميل ( قد يكون فخ منه )
حتى يتم التأكد من ايمانه بالمسيح


----------



## hshs142 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

تفتكر انا ليه همل فخ طب ايه مكسبى عمتا انا متاسف ليكو واعتبرو الموضوع كتكتبش بس على فكره انت كدى خوفتنى اكتر وخليتنى اخاف من اى حد ممكن يكلمنى على الميل  بس المفروض انى كنت الاقى حد ياخد ايدى ويسعدنى مش يخوف الناس منى زى من عملت  انت كى خليت كله يخاف يكلمنى ربنا يسمحك وانا اسف انى اشتركت فى المنتدى الى انت فيه انا كنت محتاج نصيه مش عاوز اخاف بزياده وشكرااااا جدا ليك ولامثالك الى بيخوفونى ويخوفو الناس منى واسف للاطاله وشكرا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 نوفمبر 2009)

hshs142 قال:


> تفتكر انا ليه همل فخ طب ايه مكسبى عمتا انا متاسف ليكو واعتبرو الموضوع كتكتبش بس على فكره انت كدى خوفتنى اكتر وخليتنى اخاف من اى حد ممكن يكلمنى على الميل بس المفروض انى كنت الاقى حد ياخد ايدى ويسعدنى مش يخوف الناس منى زى من عملت انت كى خليت كله يخاف يكلمنى ربنا يسمحك وانا اسف انى اشتركت فى المنتدى الى انت فيه انا كنت محتاج نصيه مش عاوز اخاف بزياده وشكرااااا جدا ليك ولامثالك الى بيخوفونى ويخوفو الناس منى واسف للاطاله وشكرا


 

عزيزى انا اتحدث من دلائل واقعية وامثلة حية .

*Matt 10:16 ​*​ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب. فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام.​
*​* 
لقد قدمت لك النصيحة 
1- الصلاة بقلب صادق لله الخالق ( حديث منك الى الله )
2- قراءة الكتاب المقدس وقراءة تفاسيره (حديث الله اليك )
3- الاستفسار عن اى حاجة فى المسيحية ( عقيدة او كتاب مقدس ) 

كلنا هنا تحت امر من يبحث عن الله الحقيقى

ربنا معاك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*متزعلش من ابن الملك

بس فعلا ده بيحصل ساعات المسلمين بيعملوا كده

دى حاجة متضايقكش  

مؤقتا حتى نتأكد من ايمانك                                       *​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب ابن الملك يامن قلت ( قد يكون فخ منه )
لماذا يكون الشك هو دائما الاصل    ؟ لقد تسرعت كثير فى هذه الاجابه الغريبه  فالمفروض يكون حسن النيه هو الاصل وليس العكس 
ثم لماذا هذا الخوف ؟؟؟؟؟ وماسببه ؟؟؟؟؟ وما هى نتائجه لو حدث ان وقعت فى هذا الفخ 

الهنا حى وموجود ولايقبل الظلم  او الضرر فلتكن مشيئته دائما 

كفايه خوف ارجوكم كم من الحقوق ضاعت بسبب هذا الخوف الغريب ؟؟؟؟؟ اريد اجابه من الاخوه هنا بليز 

hshs142 اخى الحبيب ان هنا بين اخوتك فمرحبا بك وانا متاكد ان الاخوه هنا لن يخافوا او يبخلوا عليك باى شى 
والرب يحميك ويبارك فيك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 نوفمبر 2009)

hshs142 قال:


> تفتكر انا ليه همل فخ طب ايه مكسبى عمتا انا متاسف ليكو واعتبرو الموضوع كتكتبش بس على فكره انت كدى خوفتنى اكتر وخليتنى اخاف من اى حد ممكن يكلمنى على الميل  بس المفروض انى كنت الاقى حد ياخد ايدى ويسعدنى مش يخوف الناس منى زى من عملت  انت كى خليت كله يخاف يكلمنى ربنا يسمحك وانا اسف انى اشتركت فى المنتدى الى انت فيه انا كنت محتاج نصيه مش عاوز اخاف بزياده وشكرااااا جدا ليك ولامثالك الى بيخوفونى ويخوفو الناس منى واسف للاطاله وشكرا




اشعر بك اخى الحبيب ومقدر كل حرف كتبته ولكن ارمى حمولك للرب هو اللى هيسعدك بش حد تانى
وارجوا منك الا تزعل من اخونا الحبيب ابن الملك ........... 

إنجيل متى


الإصحاح العاشر


10: 28 و لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و لكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد كليهما في جهنم 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hshs142 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

طب نا مش عارف ابتدى منين او ازى ممكن حد يكون صديق ليه حتى من بعيد عشان ميخفش ويخوفنى بس يقولى اعمل  ايه وابتدى منين لو سمحتو    ولكم الشكر


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مش هنا القسم المخصص


----------



## hshs142 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا  على زوقك واتمنى  مكنش ضيف تقيل على النتدى الى اول حاجه صلتلى فيه انى اتهجمت بس على فكره الناس حقها  بس بكره لما يعرفونى هيتاكدو انهم كانو ظالمنى الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الحبيب
مرحب بك، سنحاول بنعمة الرب مساعدتك و الإجابة على كل تساؤلاتك
تفضل أولاً بمراجع الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ 
و ثم ارجع هنا بأي تساؤل و إستفسار لكي نرد عليك و نوضح لك الإيمان بالمسيح

الرب معك و يقود خطواتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

hshs142 قال:


> طب نا مش عارف ابتدى منين او ازى ممكن حد يكون صديق ليه حتى من بعيد عشان ميخفش ويخوفنى بس يقولى اعمل  ايه وابتدى منين لو سمحتو    ولكم الشكر



*سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك
أهلا بك
إقرأ الإنجيل وإسأل عن أى شئ  تريد الإستفسار عنه
جميعنا مستعدين للإجابة​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

hshs142 قال:


> شكرا  على زوقك واتمنى  مكنش ضيف تقيل على النتدى الى اول حاجه صلتلى فيه انى اتهجمت بس على فكره الناس حقها  بس بكره لما يعرفونى هيتاكدو انهم كانو ظالمنى الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررر



*متزعلش
ربنا معاك وينور طريقك ويرشدك
إقرأ وإسأل ونحن مستعدون لإجابتك​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 ديسمبر 2009)

> ياريت ماتفكرش بجد وتقول عايز اتنصر لان مافيش مسلم عاقل يقول كدا


 
كل العاقلين بيقولوا كده. ( خرافى تسمع صوتى فتعرفنى)

 



> فكر كويس بعقلك ومتخليش حد ياثر فيك بكلامه واثبت والله الذي لا اله الا هو انت علي حق وخالي عندك ثقه بالله


 
هل حلفانك مثلا دليل على صحة ايمانك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 ديسمبر 2009)

hshs142 قال:


> شكرا على زوقك واتمنى مكنش ضيف تقيل على النتدى الى اول حاجه صلتلى فيه انى اتهجمت بس على فكره الناس حقها بس بكره لما يعرفونى هيتاكدو انهم كانو ظالمنى الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررر


 

عزيزى هوسهوس

طلبت وقلت اعمل ايه.... قدمت لك النصيحة مرتان... مش كده؟

الحكمة عزيزى هى مطلوبة ( لا تضر ابداًَ)
اما الخوف.. فكما قال ثابت يسوع 
*Matt 10:28 ​*​وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. ​
*​* 
وقلت لحضرتك ....
انا وكل اللى هنا تحت خدمة من يريد معرفة الله الحقيقى .....يعنى تحت امرك

اى حاجة عايز تعرفها عن العقيدة او الكتاب المقدس.... اسأل هنا عن طريق
1- تعمل موضوع فى قسم الاسئلة عن المسيحية 
2- تبعت رسالة خاصة لاى حد فى المنتدى بسؤالك ( ازاى؟؟؟)
اضغط على اسمى فى هذا الرد ستظهر اختيارات ( اختار ارسال رسالة خاصة ).... انا تحت امرك فى اى وقت

نحن لا نعرف حضرتك . لذا فلنجعل المنتدى هى وسيلة الحوار بدل من الايميل مؤقتا..

حضرتك قلت انى انا تهجمت عليك.. فى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قد لا اكون صغت كلامى جيدا... فاعذرنى

على العموم ربنا معاك ومتخافش لان  انت بقيت ابن ملك ... يعنى الله الخالق ده ابوك السماوى ... فهتخاف من ايه؟؟

مستنى اى اسئلة او استفسارات من حضرتك على الخاص ...


----------



## Kiril (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي صاحب الموضوع
ان كان ممكن ان اسألك
لماذا تريد ان تكون مسيحي؟


----------



## جلنار (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*واناكمان.حسألك.نفس.السؤال.شوالسبب.الي.دفعك*
*حتى.تلجأ.للمسيحيه؟؟؟*​


----------



## tiger tiger (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى فى الله انا قرات ما زعمت ولاكن لا قدر ان اقول لك غير لا اله الا الله وحمد رسول الله لاكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل قرات كتاب الله ول فعلت ما امر به الله انا مش ضدك فى الى انته عملته او انك تلجاء للاخو المسيحيين ولاكن هناك كلم اود ان اقولها لك لا وهى انك مسلم وابن مسلم فلا داى ان تشك فى دينك دين كلنا عليه ولدنا عليه ومسلمون واكيد انته لم تقراء القران الكريم ولم تفعل ا امرنا به الله لو فعلت كنت هتبقى انسان مسلم بقلب كما نقول ولاكن ادعو الله ان يهديك الى الطريق الصحيح وان تبقى على دينك ما استطعت حتى تذهب روحك الى خالقها وكما فعلا اجدادنا وده الايميل بتاعى لو عايز منى حاجه او اى حد يعوز يسال فى الاسلام وكمان لو فى اى حاجه خاصه بالاسلامahmed_tiger957******.com  
والله المستعان ​


----------



## yousteka (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا معاك وينور طريقك
وهو اللي يفهمك كل شئ في الفترة القادمة
اهم حاجة الاقتناع بالايمان
واحنا كلنا هنا تحت امرك في اى سؤال او استفسار
ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*إمن تخلص انت واهل بيتك 
ان كل من يفكر بقبول شخص الرب يسوع المسيح لا يتوجه الى البشر بل يتوجه الى الله مباشرة اخي ان كنت تريد المسيح لا (المسيحية ) فاطلب يسوع بايمان وستجده دائما بجوارك لانه اله حي سواء اكنت مسلماوبوذي أو حتى مسيحي فالدين لايعنينا بشيئ نحن كمسيحين نقبل الكل في الكل ونحب الكل بمختلف توجهاتهم . وثق انه ان كنت صادق ستجد الطريق وان كنت مدعي فالرب هو فاحص القلوب والكلى . 
ربنا معاك*


----------



## roo7 el7aq (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*............................*


ولكن ما أراه بعينى مسلماً يدخل المسيحية 

هو وارد ولكن ((( ---- النشأة واليئة أيها الأصدقاء ----- )))

هى من اجرمت فى حق هذا الشخص 

ولكن ان كان حقاً ما يقول ودخل المسيح فبماذا يتخوف مادام علم انه حق هو حق حقاً وأنا اعلم ما به من حق *............................*

ولكن أخى لماذا لم تذهب لأقرب كنيسة ؟؟؟

انت تتخوف من ان تدخل فى المشاحنات مع غيرك من المسلمين 

ولكن الكنيسة يا اخى ان ذهبت لها سترحب بك انا مسلم دخلتها كثيراً وأنا على اسلامى ولم اتخوف فما بالك وانت تريد المسيح فأنت فى بيتهم فلك ان تذهب لهم 

والله يهديك للحق 


ولكن اخى أرجو الرد علي سؤالى وبكل دقة لعلك وجدت شيئاً ملموساً غير حياتك 

سؤالى الأول 


كيف آمنت بالمسيح وماهى مصادرك ؟؟


سؤالى الثانى 

ان كنت حقاً قبلت المسيح ولمسته 

فلن تكن بخيلاً ختى تقص علينا ما حدث لك حتى تقبلت المسيح 

وأرجوك كل الرجا لا تلجأ لمثل هذه الحيلة والتى هى ((( وجدت الرب فى الاسلام مخيفاً بينما وجدته فى المسيحية محباً ))) 

*............................ *

وها نحن ننتظر كيف تقبلت المسيح وكيف تأثرت به وأيضاً ماذا كان بالإسلام جعلك لا تتقبله ؟؟

وشكراً أحبائي لوجودى معكم


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2009)

المهم تبقى صادق مع نفسك ولو انت امين مع نفسك المسيح هيكشف ليك ذاته ويعرفك الطريق والحق والحياة
صلى وهو قادر يعرفك شخصه وانا اختبرت دا من قبلك وبعد لما اقتعنت ان المسيح هو الهنا الله الظاهر فى الجسد اكدلى كدا بنفسه جوايا
صلى وانا واثق ان المسيح اله حى بيسمع لينا وبيتسجيب 
ربنا معاك


----------



## dimitrios (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز الرب يسوع المسيح ينور طريقك,
المهم حاول أن تردد بالفترة دي صلاة الرب يسوع: أيها الرب يسوع المسيح يا ابن الله ارحمني أنا عبدك الخاطئ
حاول أن تكون متواترة و بذهن مركز نحو الله
و حاول أن تقراء الإنجيل بقلب نقي و تطلب من رب المجد أن يساعدك و يمسك بيدك.
إذا إستطعت إذهب لأقرب كاهن و كنيسة و هم يرشدوك و يساعدوك.
محبة الله هي للجميع أنا على الباب أقرع من يسمع و يفتح أدخل و أتعشى معه
ملكوت الله في داخلكم
سلام و محبة


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يقويك من قسوة الدنيا اهرب للحضن الابوي ليسوع 

لا تسمع للناس اسمع فقط لصوت الحق بقلبك الناس رح يحاولو يضللوك و يبعدوك 

بس اعرف شغلة وحدة بعد ما كسبت نعمة المسيح لا تضيعها من ايدك 

لانك رح تشارك رب المجد مجده و رح تشوف الناس التانيين من الي تركو المسيح رح تشوفن مع الشيطان في ابديته 

الله يقويك
​


----------



## خاطئ عايز يتوب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اوافق اخي ابن الملك 
وياأخي صاحب الموضوع انت هنا بين اخوتك فلا تخف والرب معك لو انت صادق
يجب هذا أن يكون نابع من قلبك لترجع للرب يسوع 
وربنا معاك


----------



## bahaa_06 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايها الحبيب *
*لايهمنى رسمك ولايهمنى دينك *
*لايهمنى الا قلبك وفكرك*
*ليس فى يدى ما اقدمه لك *
*ولا انا بدارس جيد للقرأن لآظهر ما به من صواب أو بخطأ *
*ولكن أومن بيسوع المسيح مخلصا وفاديا *
*أؤمن به وهو معلقا عريانا على الصليب ليكسونا نحن بثوب بره*
*أؤمن انه احتمل الأم محرقة بدلا منى لأنعم انا بحرية ابدية *
*فهناك ايه اجعل منها نبراس لى **فى انجيل يوحنا البشير تقول : وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. *
*فنحن الأن ابناء الله مدعون باسمه لنا سلطان ان نسحق الحيات وكل قوة العدو لنا سلطان ان نسحق الشيطان بذاته وبجبروته بكلمات الله الموجودة فى كتابنا المقدس*
*كل ما استطيع ان اقدمه ان اصلى لك ومعك الان لأن يفتح المسيح عيونك كما فعل مع شاول الطرسوسى الذى بنعمة المسيح اصبح بولس الرسول فيلسوف المسيحية فى عصره *
*+*
*الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع *
*انت تعرف بقلب هذا الشاب تمام المعرفة *
*تعرف اشتياقاته تعرف اتجاهاته وكل افكاره *
*تعلم مدى حيرته مدى خوفه *
*انر فكره سيدى ودبر حياته كما ينبغى  وكما يليق*
*اشرق عليه بمفهوم قوة قيامتك وقوه نصرتك التى توهبها لكل من يؤمن بك ياسيدى*
*اشعل بقلبه نار مشتعلة لايطفئها الا بحبك *
*والمس شفتيه بجمرتك السماوية *
*اعط لعيونه دموعا ساخنة لتلهب خديه محركة لسانه بالهذيذ فى كلامك والاستمتاع به *
*الهى انت هو النور الحقيقى الذى اشرق فى ظلام هذا العالم اشرق بنورك سيدى داخل عبدك المشتاق اليك *
*املأ قلبه قوة املأ قلبه أمان وعزاء *
*فأنت سيدى وحدك مشبع نفوسنا العطشى الى الارتواء من حلاوتك وعذوبتك يا سيد الاكوان *
*ابعد عن زهن عبدك كل تشتت او تضارب ليرى الحق بين ليدرك السلام الحقيقى ليتذوق محبتك التى تغمر جميع البشرية *
*امين*​


----------



## مسلم عابر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*حبيبي انا مسلم عابر من سنه تقريبا وباسم الصليب*
*ربنا يقدرني اني اساعدك ازاي تبدأ*
*ان كنت عاوز نصيحه خليك معايه لاني..حعرف ازاي اخليت تبدا تكون مسيحي عن قناعه*
*وليكن بالحسبان ان الشرير(ابليس بغله الاسلام)حيحاربك وحيخليك مش متاكد بقتره من الفترات*
*انو قرارك صحيح*
*لكن ثق تماما عزيزي انو بس اديلك ازاي تبدا لانو الي زيك لازم يكون تأسيسهم صحيح*
*لاني عارف مدى السموم الي بجسمك من تعاليم الاسلام*
*انا مش حطلب منك ايميلك ...حيكون احسن ليه وليك نتواصل على الرسائل الخاصه*
*وانا باسم الصليب حعرف كيف ابتدي معاك...زي ما عمل معايه ابويه الروحي*
*وباسم الصليب كلنا حنكون معاك متخافش*
*خلي ايمانك بيسوع قوي*
*واعرف انو حيزيل كل العقبات قدامك*
*رب المجد قال*
*ما فائده الانسان ان يكسب العالم ويخسر نفسه*
*لكنك بتوبتك ورجوعك للمسيح اعرف انك كسبت نفسك*
*وانك خاروف ضال ورجعت حتكون عند رب المجد احسن من 99 ضالين*
*انا معاك بتواصل على الخاص لحد ما نطمن لبعض*
*ربنا موجود*
*كيريي ليسون*​


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

tiger ممنوع وضع الايميلات
ثانيا  كيف لا داعي ان تشكك في دينك ؟ كل واحد لازم يتأكد من دينه بنفسه ان كان عاقلا واعيا على الدنيا  واعرف ان كل مؤمن بدأ من الصفر وتعلم وناقش وبحث ورأى كل الاديان من بوذية لألحادية ليهودية لاسلامية لبهائية جميعها جميعها واخيرا يعرف ان المسيحية هي الدين الكامل وبه الخلاص,
اما انت,أبحثت ؟ أناقشت ؟ انظرت لجميع الاديان ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

tawfik nasser قال:


> tiger ممنوع وضع الايميلات
> ثانيا كيف لا داعي ان تشكك في دينك ؟ كل واحد لازم يتأكد من دينه بنفسه ان كان عاقلا واعيا على الدنيا واعرف ان كل مؤمن بدأ من الصفر وتعلم وناقش وبحث ورأى كل الاديان من بوذية لألحادية ليهودية لاسلامية لبهائية جميعها جميعها واخيرا يعرف ان المسيحية هي الدين الكامل وبه الخلاص,
> اما انت,أبحثت ؟ أناقشت ؟ انظرت لجميع الاديان ؟


 

صح البحث عن الحق مش عمليه مهلهله دي منظمه

لازم تطلع عل الفكر الالحادي اولا صح حتي لو ظهر جواك دي ظاهره صحيه علي فكره لانها قد تكون بدايه اليقظه

و لازم تاخد اطلاع علي كل الديانات مش هقولك ابقي استاذ فيهم

تقري عن البوذيه و الجينيه و الهندوسيه و الفلسفه اليونانيه و اديان الoccult  و المندائيه و لما تيجي للاديان الابراهيميه السماويه يعني لازم تبدا عن التوراه

اقري العهد القديم لانه الاصل الي هيفهمك الباقي بل قل هيفهمك الحكايه من لااول بدأت منين

و بستغرب خوف البعض من قراءه اي كتاب مقدس

هنخسر ايه يعني

البحث عن الحقيقه عمليه مرتبه

و لما تيجي تدور عل الحق اقري شبهات و نقد اكتر من اي حاجه

انا قريت في نقد الكتاب المقدس بعهدينه و قريت في شبهاته قد ما قريته

النقد و الشبهات ظاهره صحيه و منع نقد الدين بحجه المقدس غلط علي فكره و منع اي حد يفتح بقه و الا يقتل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انما السب و المعايره  هيا الي غلط  طبعا فيه ناس بتنقد بشتيمه اساسا و دا غلط

و نتمني للجميع التوفيق

و شكرا


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اين صاحب المشاركه الاصلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نتمى منه التواصل حتى لايشتت الموضع


----------

